# HOW TO Customize Ur login screen



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 11, 2007)

*[size=+2] If u want to customize Ur login screen like this :[/size]*

*img453.imageshack.us/img453/8596/untitledvj6.png

then this tute if for u  

->First of all u should be aware of RESOURCE HACKER and how to use it 

if u r not then follow this execlent tutorial of MR. vishal gupta 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31112

->then u need any logonUI file here is my uploded file :

DownloadLink:*rapidshare.com/files/42267214/logonui_original.exe

                            OR 

any Logonui file from here :

*www.topdownloads.net/loginscreens/view.php?id=3259
----------------------------------------------------------------------

now open the logon UI in resource hacker and start modifying its Bitmap , 

string table , version part dont modify any other part

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

steps :

In Bitmap part u can replace various BMP files like if u want to change 

background screen then :

open---> resource hacker go to-->Action-->replace Bitmap --> now replace

first bitmap with any other bitmap file 


If u want to change some string like WELCOME or any other do this :

expand string table in resource hacker -- >then see the string that u wana 

change --> change and compile

similarly u can change version part also


*FINALLY SAVE THE LOGON UI BY  file -> save as -> filename.exe* 

*file name can be any name 

now i will suggest u to use tuneup Utilities 2007 u can use other software 



Tuneup Utilities 2007 review :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.phpt=44247&highlight=tuneup+utilities

*DTuneup Utilities 2007 Download Trial*

*tuneup.iad.cachefly.net/TU2007TrialEN.exe


  *How to add in tuneup utilities 2007 *?  

open tuneup 2007 then go to->customize analyze ->tuneup styler2->

interface->logon screen then ->add->import logon from file 

now u can see the preview if alls well


hope u all will like my work


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jul 11, 2007)

nice work sourabh... will try it out once im home...


----------



## iceeeeman (Jul 11, 2007)

nice dude .. THNX


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 12, 2007)

nice work saurav !


----------



## blueshift (Jul 12, 2007)

I hate it when the image is in PNG format.

This is a good tut though.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

wow! ur login screen is cool looking


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jul 12, 2007)

gr8 tut, will really try it today itself.


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 12, 2007)

cool yaar! awesome. will try out. thank for sharin


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks u all for Ur appreciation


----------



## eggman (Jul 12, 2007)

will this work on Vista?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 12, 2007)

nice work keep posting


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 13, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> will this work on Vista?



buddy i dont have vista on my sys but if u r using tuneup utilities 2007 as 

suggested then it will work on Vista as well as stated here :

*www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13053

do give a try and let me know also


----------



## ismart (Jul 30, 2007)

nice find...i was searching 4 that.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2007)

all that fine but how do i change the positions of the usernames

lets say i want it at the left top of the screen ?????


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 30, 2007)

^^for this purpose u have to edit UIFILE but i am not able to decode the 

programming used in it . I will post as soon i get it 

but U can download LOGONUI for different positions from this site : 

 *www.topdownloads.net/loginscreens/view.php?id=3259 

which i mentioned in my tute .

*for the top left of the screen download this :*

*www.topdownloads.net/index/loginscreens/view.php?hl=&id=15742

and edit or change wallpaper as u wish


----------



## freshprince (Aug 6, 2007)

hello there,

well i have been reading thro' this forum and i must say that i am really trully elated by the good work that you guys have been doing here.

My problem is this..after having gone thro' so many logonui.exe screens i want to like make my own using the good old resource hacker.

since i an new and i mean new  i want to know how to put the user icon( 113 – icon square) and  the password entry field(102 ) on the top left corner of my logonui screen and i mean direct editing of the UIFILE->1000->1033.

how do i do it. all help would be needed and one thing is this ...am really ready to learn.

i will really be glad.
thanks in advance ...


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 7, 2007)

^^ freshprince welcome to digit forum its good that u liked work of the 

members here .

regarding ur Q as of now i can't help u in this respect as of now cos i am not 

able to decode the programming  used in it completely _but_ I will post its 

solution soon


----------



## sauravktr (Aug 7, 2007)

*www.theeldergeek.com/images/XP%20Pro%20Setup%20Graphic/OO.gif

 How to change this screen???? Please give a tutorial...


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for useful info


----------



## anandk (Aug 7, 2007)

awesome guy/s !


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 8, 2007)

@anandk thanks buddy 

QUOTE=sauravktr]*www.theeldergeek.com/images/XP%20Pro%20Setup%20Graphic/OO.gif

 How to change this screen???? Please give a tutorial...[/QUOTE] 

boot screen can be easially changed using _Tuneup Utilities 2007_ 

link :www.tune-up.com/products/tuneup-utilities/

nd _stardock bootskin_ link :

*www.stardock.com/products/bootskin/

*How to change  With Tuneup Utilities 2007 :*

1 open Tuneup Utilities 2007 

2 go to TuneUp styler 2

3 go to interface -> Boot Screen 
                     OR
select a task -> change the window xp boot screen 

4 click on new screen then follow 4 step instruction given on left side 

5 after saving u will be able to see the preview Now u must click on install boot screen 

With stardock bootskin u can achive full control over progress bar position  (can post if u ask)

hope this will help


----------



## sauravktr (Aug 8, 2007)

hi saurabh thank u 4 reply...

i do it with Tuneup utilities 2007 but u better help me with stardock bootskin..


----------



## freshprince (Aug 9, 2007)

Mr. saurabh kakkar

thank you for the express reply to my request... i will really be happy if and when you get it you post it for me (...Us in this forum)

peace


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 10, 2007)

nice one dude


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 11, 2007)

sauravktr said:
			
		

> hi saurabh thank u 4 reply...
> 
> i do it with Tuneup utilities 2007 but u better help me with stardock bootskin..



*How to Customize Ur boot skin using stardock bootskin* 

1) Download stardock bootskin from the following link :

www.stardock.com/products/bootskin/ 

2) Install it and go to its installed location like :

C:\Program Files\Stardock\WinCustomize\BootSkin\skins

 here all the skins r stored 

3) Open skin folder having name like ToonBoot1-5 
   (we will be modifying it cos it  has progress bar and file for same)

4) Now open bootskin.ini file in notepad it should content like this :


```
[BootSkin]
Type=0
Name = "TOON Boot 1.5"
Author = "Paul Boyer (Mormegil)"
Description = "A bootskin to go with the TOON-XP and FauxS-TOON skins"
ProgressBar=ToonProgress.bmp
ProgressBarX = 241
ProgressBarY = 420
ProgressBarWidth = 200
Screen=TOONbootPB.bmp
```

5) Now make a new foder (any name ) and copy this bootskin.ini file in it 

6) Copy a wallpaper(must be of BMP format) that u wish to use as ur 

bootskin in this folder

7)Cut a BMP file of size 22*9 from the wallpaper that u want as ur progress 

bar in adobe or paint and paste in ur folder wih name progressbar.bmp

8 ) Now change the bootskin file content to ur own like this :


```
[BootSkin]
Type=0
Name = "Ur folder name "
Author = :D" ur name ":D
Description = "any description "

ProgressBar=progressbar.bmp <--------imp step

ProgressBarX = any location that u wish from where ur progressBar should start ( starts from top left of moniter ) 

ProgressBarY = hight at which u want ur progressbar to start
( starts from top left of moniter )

ProgressBarWidth = Ur Progress bar width i.e how long it should scroll

Screen=wallpaper name.bmp <--------imp step
```

9)now close the folder and open WinCustomize->bootskin from 

start ->programmes

10) if u see ur image preview than fine u have done it !!!!!!!!

hope this will help if any problem just ask i will try to help u


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 15, 2007)

arey doin all this is too easy using tune up......
i hav tune up 2006..... so i keep on changin d login screen .......
its a gr8 appln ....... lot of changes can b made very easily


----------



## 12vinod (Aug 17, 2007)

Good tip thanks friend


----------

